# HDMI Cable Help



## BayouGator67 (May 16, 2010)

My only experience with HDMI is installing one from my D****TV HD receiver to LCD TV and one for my game system. That's about it in a nutshell. 

I need some HDMI advice on how to install a TV outside with HDMI cable. I am trying to accomplish this without having to buy an additional receiver. I was told there is an HDMI splitter out on the market to run two separate TVs off one receiver. Is this true and will I suffer some image quality? I do not plan to run both TV simultaneously. 

I am trying to run HDMI from the interior to an exterior wall and through my basic internet investigation and home theater visits I think I can run a HDMI cable from the splitter to a HMDI Wall plate, a separate HDMI cable for inside the wall to an external HDMI Wall plate, to another HDMI cable to the outside TV. Is this possible? Will I have image problems? 

Thanks 

Scott


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Scott, there are HDMI splitters and because the signal is digital as long as you use good quality cables (not monster or the likes) you should have no issues. Wall plates are also ok to use or you could just run a longer cable but whatever you use it should be no issue.


----------



## BayouGator67 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I was not sure if it would effect the HD image. I had thought of a longer cable and the use of bulk cable plates but thought the HDMI plates would help the install look clean.


Scott


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

How long is the run?

matteo


----------



## BayouGator67 (May 16, 2010)

The approximate distance will be between 14 to 16 feet total. The receiver to the box is one foot, box to switcher one foot, from the switcher to the wall plate eight feet, around five feet in wall, and one foot from exterior wall plate to TV. I figure this would be the best way but then again I am new to this.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

HDMI connections are not very reliable. I would strongly recommend using as few connections in an HDMI line as possible.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> HDMI connections are not very reliable. I would strongly recommend using as few connections in an HDMI line as possible.


Agreed. I use monoprice for my cables and have found them very reliable.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Most cables are quite reliable. It is the connections and connectors that are not very robust. I have mine pulled through the wall. Not as neat as a plate, but far more reliable in the long term.


----------



## BayouGator67 (May 16, 2010)

I know it would be cheaper to use a single cable from the switcher to the outside TV, I guess that would work. Would a bulk cable wall plate work to clean up the install or is there an better option?


----------

